# Post Your Bicycle Licenses



## bikiba (Mar 15, 2015)

I was searching for a bicycle license thread to show off my Elyria, and i couldn't find one. So i thought I would kick it off.

Anyone know how to tell the year of these? I take no credit for the fingers in the before picture


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2015)

*License plate*

1941 Milwaukee on my 41 colson. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 16, 2015)

Not an actual license plate but, a 1964-1965 New York World's Fair plate.
This was on a beautiful condition girls 1965 Astro Flite. 





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 16, 2015)

bikiba said:


> I was searching for a bicycle license thread to show off my Elyria, and i couldn't find one. So i thought I would kick it off.
> 
> Anyone know how to tell the year of these? I take no credit for the fingers in the before picture




I think you have an early sidepath license. I believe it's TOC.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's mine with the custom fabricated tail light. License plate was mounted on a custom mount that was made out of aluminum.


----------



## petritl (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Plate*

I dont remember where I got this but the colors reminded me of early NY plates..Have no idea of year..


----------



## bikiba (Mar 16, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> Here's mine with the custom fabricated tail light. License plate was mounted on a custom mount that was made out of aluminum.




now that is fancy!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 16, 2015)

On bike since 1906


----------



## bikiba (Mar 16, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> I think you have an early sidepath license. I believe it's TOC.



do you think it is from 1912? 12 being the year and the 053 as the 53rd license that year? I was thinking of calling Elyria Ohio. They still give out licenses for $1 - http://www.cityofelyria.org/department/police/faq/


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2015)

Here are a few from California.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2015)

And a few from out of State.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2015)

*License plates*

Wichita.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> And a few from out of State.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Impressive collection of plates Marty.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks,
Here are a couple more that I like.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertc (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is one from Blue Island, Illinois issued in 1942. I purchased a bike from an estate sale in Durham N.C. The previous owners, the Pearson's lived in Blue Island and were doctors. After the auction the auctioneer gave me an envelope that contained this tag and the original sales slip dated 1942 also. The bicycle tag was never installed. Mint condition.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2015)

War time plate made out of Battleship Linoleum is what I have been told.... I thought it was old leather....
Found attached to a bike frame under a house in Pasadena several years ago
Los Angeles B.L. 1943



I mounted it on my wartime Elgin....


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 17, 2015)

A couple from Michigan and one from Ontario.....Anybody have one from Windsor or Tecumseh Ontario?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2015)

Now THOSE are manly fingers (lots of soil)



bikiba said:


> I was searching for a bicycle license thread to show off my Elyria, and i couldn't find one. So i thought I would kick it off.
> 
> Anyone know how to tell the year of these? I take no credit for the fingers in the before picture


----------



## bikiba (Mar 17, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Now THOSE are manly fingers (lots of soil)




I'm glad I didn't show my lady hands in the after pic...


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 17, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> A couple from Michigan and one from Ontario.....Anybody have one from Windsor or Tecumseh Ontario?








Thanks Greg


----------



## Princeton (Mar 17, 2015)

I've got a few....hard to get a clear shot in my garage ......always looking for plates , especially  NJ. ......


----------



## bikiba (Mar 17, 2015)

princeton said:


> I've got a few....hard to get a clear shot in my garage ......always looking for plates , especially  NJ. ......View attachment 202789View attachment 202790View attachment 202791




That Princeton badge is great!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2015)

This university plate lost some of it's luster after the Jerry Sandusky scandal.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2015)

This one is from the United States Naval Ordnance Test Station, China Lake, California.
Over 19,000 square miles of airspace for weapons testing. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 17, 2015)

gtflyte said:


> View attachment 202773
> Thanks Greg




Cool,Original paint on the lettering?


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's one from Kalamazoo on a 36 Schwinn (nowhere near as nice as the one seen in Marty's collection in post #12). And a six pointed star from Twin Falls Idaho.


----------



## DirtNerd (Mar 17, 2015)

This was the original plate issued to dad when he registered this Whizzer. (I have the title and reg too)






Sent from my garage


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 18, 2015)

Here are the CYCLONE COASTER modern classic plates ..... Frank


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 18, 2015)

Los Angeles 1935


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Mar 18, 2015)

Any of these beauties for sale? Looking  for a Sacramento plate. Preferably 37


----------



## bikiba (Mar 19, 2015)

Now what would be cool is if someone listed all the *different* types of plates, issuing bodies and years they did this. do you think it would be in the hundreds?


----------



## kunzog (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## kunzog (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2015)

Rarest of the rare. Have you seen one? 
Aliens i tell ya....ALIENS!!!!


----------



## 37schwinn (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## rbgolf01 (Apr 12, 2015)

hey there Eylria... here's a parma plate I found on a fastback I picked up on a tree lawn.


----------



## rbgolf01 (Apr 12, 2015)

I love that style. Would love to one of those .!


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 12, 2015)

bikiba said:


> do you think it is from 1912? 12 being the year and the 053 as the 53rd license that year? I was thinking of calling Elyria Ohio. They still give out licenses for $1 - http://www.cityofelyria.org/department/police/faq/




that type of tag was common in the fifties. check out Quincy bicycle licenses on ebay or better yet on google.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Quincy+bicycle+licenses&safe=off&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=7rYqVe6MF8y7uAT3uoHADA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAw&biw=1920&bih=955


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 12, 2015)

59 Evans/53 Color-Flow


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 14, 2015)

Just a few of the License plates ...ALWAYS LOOKING FOR TACOMA BICYCLE LICENSE PLATES ...


----------



## bikiba (Oct 17, 2015)

My 40s rollfast that i am just about finishing. finally found a few screws




Love this on my eldest girls




my middle girls




my cereal box collection and a few others.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 17, 2015)

kunzog said:


>




Can I buy the Loudon NH?  That is the next town over from me.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 17, 2015)

*License plates*

These are the only plates I have on all my bikes.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 17, 2015)

*License plates*

Recently picked up this nugget.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 18, 2015)

*My meager few....*

My meager collection... used to have a bunch more, but sold them over the years...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2015)

*War-time plates...*

I have had this a long time. I was told it is made of linoleum they used in battleships to conserve metal.
Found on a frame under a house in Pasadena; also have a single wood block pedal from the same....



Now I have 2  there is still a 1943 L.A.B.L attached to my 1940 Western Flyer


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2015)

*Bicycle license plates*

Memphis.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2015)

Here's one I have.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 18, 2015)

catfish said:


> Here's one I have.




You win the low number contest.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> You win the low number contest.




Thanks, but I think someone else posted a #5.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## bikeyard (Oct 22, 2015)

And its leather


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 22, 2015)

Couldn't find a Blythe plate, had to settle for Fresno.


----------



## dboi4u (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's my 1938-39 Waukegan il plate. I got lucky in finding it I actually grew up in Waukegan il an looks great on my 38 Schwinn 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2015)

Heres one I think is a bicycle license.  Awfully small for a car, but maybe a bicycle or motorcycle or something completely different.  Slot seems like it would take a leather mounting strap.


----------



## tikicruiser (Oct 24, 2015)

Mahalo, here's mine Aloha!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2015)

*Bicycle license plates*

I think I posted this plate, but now it's mounted on my 41 colson scout.


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2015)

Here are a few.


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2015)

Low numbers


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Jan 9, 2016)

Guess my  cereal box licence plates wouldn't fit this thread...lol


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 9, 2016)

wow what a super nice collection you have cat fish         







catfish said:


> Low numbers


----------



## neighbor (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## morton (Jan 10, 2016)

*Found license nailed to the wall in a backroom just before they closed*

Also found the old sign and badge they used to rebadge bikes...mostly Colombias and Schwinns.

Info below:




http://www.ydr.com/story/news/history/blogs/york-town-square/2008/06/26/wheeelmen/31596709/


----------



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2016)

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 10, 2016)

59 Evans
53 Color Flow


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks Greg


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2016)

slick said:


> Rarest of the rare. Have you seen one?
> Aliens i tell ya....ALIENS!!!!View attachment 203262




ha!! tho likely Roswell Ga.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## frankster41 (Feb 19, 2016)

1944 Sheboygan Wi
I think it is made out of esbestos.
It is some kind of fiber used during the war.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 19, 2016)

petritl said:


>



Love the south bend plates, my mom was born in elkhart 1924 she just turned 92 on the 9th


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 20, 2016)

Picked this up a few months ago on ebay.  Just need a '42 bike to put it on.


----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 20, 2016)

This one is from my home town and I bought it along with the bike it was registered to in 1958. When the bike was hit by a car two years ago I cut it off and made this mount to put it on the fender of my 1941 Hawthorne. I happen to know the guy that still has 0125 on his child hood bike from 1958.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2016)

Some cool plates on here! We've got most of the Mpls ones from '36 on up, but this one is my favorite- it was restored along with the bike- a Goodyear Hiway Patrol.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bump with a new photo...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long Beach Leo (Oct 5, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Here are a few from California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome collection. I am working on mine--trying to collect Calif. plates, you've inspired me to keep the Calif. cities have and not trade.


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 5, 2016)

Just picked these up. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Oct 5, 2016)

1940-43-47 Col,Ohio


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 6, 2016)

1963 HAWAII tag on my 63 Flightlinerr


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Just picked these up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'ville??? how cool!!!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice, Rocky Mtn. States/Colorado collection.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2016)

I only have a few loose ones. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2016)

My '47 Silver King aka Hex Tube. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 6, 2016)

.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## mickeyc (Oct 7, 2016)

My one and only... Royal Oak Michigan....where I was born.

Mike


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## O.B.G. (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Long Beach Leo (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice! My family moved to Anaheim in 1957. I learned to ride a bike there and right away was riding around town with my day and the "big kids" on the block.  A stop at the A&W Root Beer stand was a go-to ride with a short cut home through the grave yard. LOL


----------



## jd56 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a few of mine the Scranton with reflector is NOS, never mounted I have the paper an envelope.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 17, 2016)

These are mine from when I was a kid.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Monarky (Oct 17, 2016)

Here are two of my bicycle plates:  1938 DBT (Denver) Silver/Black and a 1950 LABL (Los Angeles) Red/White plates


----------



## Monarky (Oct 18, 2016)

Here are two more from my collection: 1947 LABL (City of Los Angeles) Yellow plate and an unknown year LACOBL (Los Angeles County) Black/White plate.


----------



## Long Beach Leo (Oct 19, 2016)

Were any LACOBLs dated with a year?  Don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## Monarky (Oct 19, 2016)

I haven seen any either with a specific year, I have only seen them with letters, which I'm still trying to figure out what the letters stand for.  If anyone knows please shout it out....inquiring minds what to know.  Thanks


----------



## Long Beach Leo (Oct 19, 2016)

Los Angeles County Bicycle License  --They were for the LA County areas not covered by a specific city.


----------



## mbstude (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 21, 2016)

.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I only have a few loose ones. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 367443



Still eyeballing that St.louie plate!


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 7, 2016)

The photo in my Avatar features a license plate. Toronto made bike, with Toronto plate, and Toronto skyline! ...Too bad the CCM factory is no longer here. Here is the photo full size:





And here is a 1952 Toronto plate on my early '50s Sunshine Waterloo:


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 7, 2016)

Galveston Island Texas. Wouldn't imagine many of these are still around. Anyone seen/have one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Still eyeballing that St.louie plate!




You see there are two of them there--1937 & 1940! V/r Shawn


----------



## BSmithUCD (Mar 4, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 367375



Amazing Colorado/Rcky Mtns collection. You have some I've never seen and the only other University of Colorado Boulder plate I've seen besides the one in my office at CU.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 4, 2018)

here's my vast collection. I have an equally impressive collection of head badges

"Centerville" is actually Centerville Ohio, but part of Fremont where I grew up was Centerville before1956... and these were cheap, the guy had a whole stack of them.  the black one is because I have a Black 1949 Schwinn... anyone know where HMK could be?.. I'd like to get a 1949 Bay Area one some day. you only get one guess as to why I bought the California MIKE plate.... I need a black and yellow one as this bike is 1960


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 4, 2018)

... somewhere in a junk drawer I have the receipt from one of my bike licenses I got as a kid in the 60's. we didn't get a plate, they stamped a number on the bottom bracket


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 4, 2018)

Only have a couple.  The "SCOTT" given to me by our Monson , Ma buddy, Jim Huntington.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 4, 2018)

1940 Detroit and 1939 River Rouge MI.
Both were on my 1937 Viking Streamline when I bought it.



 
1943 and 1947 Detroit


 

 
Not sure what state this is from, but I live in the city of Roseville MI plus it's brass so I had to have it.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 4, 2018)

I was born in Williston, ND in 1949 and was delighted to buy these two unused plates at an auction there a number of years ago.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 4, 2018)

I just got this plate for my Motorized bike  ( '36  Schwinn Straight Bar )     Don't want no problems from Johnny Law.........................So I picked this name.   NO ONE IS GONNA MESS WITH SOMEONE NAMED EARL !        *  Handlebars have been changed--------this photo was taken the day I got the bike*


----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Mar 4, 2018)

I need a Santa Monica!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 4, 2018)

... My modest collection ...


----------



## Mike Franco (Mar 4, 2018)

Iso... of a 52 or 53 and 48 or 49 Los Angeles plates ... my small collection


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> And a few from out of State.View attachment 587256
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I still see that 39 Tacoma plate .....Still wondering if you would part with it?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Palma, Mallorca, Espana.
On my bicycle built in Palma, Mallorca, Espana......


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Cooper S. (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 5, 2018)

.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 5, 2018)

Few of my favorites


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)

View attachment 765050


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Mar 6, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 765050




These MA plated are killer. You're inching closer to my hometown.


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 6, 2018)

From my 2009 Amgen Museum show in Modesto, Ca.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2018)

I've slowed down a bit in my plate collecting, but here are a few that I've acquired recently.

 

 I was looking for a 1918 issue for my Harley Davidson Motorcyke, when a guy from Hawaii started listing a bunch of tags from the Territory of Hawaii.
I noticed that Saladshooter picked one of them up on the previous page.
These things are pretty interesting.
I can't imagine that there were too many bicycles running around Hawaii in 1918.
Well, at least 606 from the number on my plate.
That place must have really seemed like the frontier back then.
I'm still waiting for Elon Musk to invent that time machine. Lol!


----------



## Skiptooth69$ (Mar 6, 2018)

This 43' WOODEN Plate came on my 1936 Hawthorne Motorbike.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 6, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 765043




Mr Fish,

I’m intrigued by the consistency of these MA plates. Is there a back story? Some vendor got a statewide contract to satisfy a mandate that all towns issue tags?


----------



## Mike Franco (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## soulsaver1969 (Mar 6, 2018)

Different kind of license. Racing license.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2018)

Diggin the racing license.
That is cool!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Jay81 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## island schwinn (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 21, 2018)

has anyone ever seen one from McPherson Kansas? that is a misspelling of my last name.


----------



## nick1985 (Nov 23, 2018)

I found this plate at a flea market for $5 when I was on holidays in America. Does anyone know how I can stop the paint from flaking off?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 24, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> View attachment 905968
> 
> View attachment 905969



Gotta love that SKIDKINGS HANGTAG ! Nice addition  Brian...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 906997



Wow!
That's a nice one, Shawn.
I had been trying to find a 1918 bicycle plate for the Harley, and didn't have much luck.
The early plates from the teens are pretty scarce.
I did find this 1918 from the Territory of Hawaii, which I was pretty excited about, but I don't know how many Harley Davidson Motorcykes you're expected to find rolling the roads of Hawaii in 1918. Lol!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> That's a nice one, Shawn.
> I had been trying to find a 1918 bicycle plate for the Harley, and didn't have much luck.
> The early plates from the teens are pretty scarce.
> I did find this 1918 from the Territory of Hawaii, which I was pretty excited about, but I don't know how many Harley Davidson Motorcykes you're expected to find rolling the roads of Hawaii in 1918. Lol!View attachment 907021



You would probably be surprised! Yea I lucked out when Buck offered this one. My Flying Merkel was found in PA so this worked great! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)

I've always been under the impression, that 1935 was the first year for the Los Angeles Bicycle License.
I've seen quite a few 35 issue plates, but I've never seen a 34 issue.
So, when I came across this picture, I was surprised to see those 34 issue LABL plates.






They are a larger format than the typical Los Angeles plate from the period.
Have any of you plate collectors ever come across a 1934 issue Los Angeles Bicycle License?
If so, and you're thinking about getting rid of it, give me a ring.
I'm interested!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2019)

what's this about


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)

Not sure, I'll do some more digging and see what I can find out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Not sure, I'll do some more digging and see what I can find out.




perhaps @hoofhearted could hit the pic with some mojo and reveal that first word


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 23, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> what's this about
> 
> View attachment 937343




It's un-readable......


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> It's un-readable......
> 
> View attachment 937378




bah


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 23, 2019)

bikiba said:


> I was searching for a bicycle license thread to show off my Elyria, and i couldn't find one. So i thought I would kick it off.
> 
> Anyone know how to tell the year of these? I take no credit for the fingers in the before picture
> 
> ...



I would have to say 1920's or 30's. I've seen some of these at the swap meets and some may be dated on the back side. check yours out and let me know what you find. Good Luck!!


----------



## Scout Evans (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 23, 2019)

nick1985 said:


> I found this plate at a flea market for $5 when I was on holidays in America. Does anyone know how I can stop the paint from flaking off?
> 
> View attachment 906919



I dripped crazy glue on one of mine and it worked. Clear nail polish might work as well.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> what's this about
> 
> View attachment 937343



The only thing, I could gather, was that the Cycle Trades of America used to host an annual Bicycle Day, with festivities held around the Country.
My guess is, that this unveiling of the 1934 Los Angeles bicycle license was part of one of these Bicycle Day celebrations.
It was probably much like our present day, Ride to Work activities.

But, the big question is,
Has anybody actually ever seen a 1934 Los Angeles Bicycle License?


----------



## Mike Franco (Jan 23, 2019)

I have about 200 plates too many to display


----------



## Mike Franco (Jan 23, 2019)

In search of 1952 or 1953 Los Angeles  plate and 1948 or 49 la bl expiration date


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)

In search of a 1934 Los Angeles bicycle license.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 23, 2019)

@rustjunkie



rustjunkie said:


> perhaps @hoofhearted could hit the pic with some mojo and reveal that first word


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 23, 2019)

My first and my fav.....


----------



## OhioJones (Jan 23, 2019)

Sell me your 38 Detroit plates. I can get behind this thread.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 24, 2019)

Don't really collect the plates, but have a few interesting ones laying around.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 24, 2019)

I’ve got the same Elyria tag on my 36 ladies Colson Convertable custom done up with a TRM tank. Colson were made at the Elyria OH plant, so super stoked to find this tag!


bikiba said:


> I was searching for a bicycle license thread to show off my Elyria, and i couldn't find one. So i thought I would kick it off.
> 
> Anyone know how to tell the year of these? I take no credit for the fingers in the before picture
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 24, 2019)

Never thought about collecting these before but this came on a bike I recently picked up. Gonna assume its an NJ tag.

What are some of the last years these were produced? In the late 60's early 70's we had an annual bike inspection and safety coarse but we only got a sticker.



Sorry for the bad pic, it is cropped from the ad. I'll have to take a picture of it.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 24, 2019)

Not particularly old but had to have it!



Skidmore College NY


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 24, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> I’ve got the same Elyria tag on my 36 ladies Colson Convertable custom done up with a TRM tank. Colson were made at the Elyria OH plant, so super stoked to find this tag!




Denver issued metal plates all the way up until 1988.


----------



## Mike Franco (Jan 24, 2019)

Oxnard California


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks,
> Here are a couple more that I like.View attachment 587266View attachment 587267View attachment 587268
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you think you might be able to sell the Florida license tag?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 24, 2019)

I've been saving that 1937 Winter Park, Florida plate for just the right bike, and when I got this 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, I knew it was a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 20, 2019)

Not incredibly old but had to have it since it is from the town i currently live in.  Paid 10 bucks for it..... Not sure if this was a good deal but I like it.  They had 2 very similar black with white font ones right around the same years from Denver for 14 and 16 dollars each but i passed on them.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2019)

I’m currently looking for a 1938/39 Atlanta bicycle license.
So, keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 20, 2019)

mrg said:


> View attachment 984048



if you ever want to get rid of the nola plate, I could be interested, my bride was born in Lousianna, she would dig it on one of her bikes.

Pierce


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 20, 2019)

from my 1978 Huffy.









My 1963 Otasco Flying O Lancer





On the 1941 Elgin.





47 Huffman Texas Special




48 Monark Rocket




One I should have kept, on a 58 Huffy.

A lady with a store in Deep Ellum saw it and just had to have it, I told her it wasn't for sale, but when she pulled 150.00 out, it was hers.




heck, should have kept both of them, but I needed the cash more at the time.


----------



## Brutuskend (Apr 20, 2019)

Got this on a bike last week.
From my home town.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2019)

Another.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 21, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phattiremike (May 12, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’m currently looking for a 1938/39 Atlanta bicycle license.
> So, keep your eyes peeled.



Here’s a cool ATL tag,


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2019)

On thé DX.


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2019)

That is a cool Atlanta tag. Interesting how it is stamped rather than being etched like the one above.




Phattiremike said:


> Here’s a cool ATL tag,
> 
> View attachment 997172


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2019)

Crusty.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 13, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 997193
> 
> That is a cool Atlanta tag. Interesting how it is stamped rather than being etched like the one above.




BTW I now own the above aluminum one as well, probably came from Tyler, that upper tag is brass and heavy.


----------



## Chiptosser (May 13, 2019)

TigerCat,   Can you elaborate, What is a side path licence?
Also what is TOC?   
Thank you.


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> BTW I now own the above aluminum one as well, probably came from Tyler, that upper tag is brass and heavy.




Nice!
I haven’t paid much attention to the Atlanta area plates until recently,  so I didn’t know what types of variations there were.
Have you ever found any other types, & shapes?
Any with the year of registration?
The reason for my interest, is because I’ve got the first Berry Cohen Special that Tyler found, and I’d like to put an Atlanta plate on it, if I can.
If you ever decide to part with that aluminum one, let me know.
If not, I completely understand.
But, since your in that part of the country, I’d appreciate it, if you’d keep an eye out for me, and let me know, if you ever spot another one.
Thanks, for showing those plates.
It gives me hope, that they do exist and that they can be found.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 13, 2019)

Do you have a 1898-9 Columbia model 51?

 I may have another ATL tag I’ll have a look and no idea of what year mine are, sorry.
I did see the bike and love how you accessorized it!

Mike


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2019)

Thanks!
I have an 1887 Columbia,
 51” Light Roadster.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 13, 2019)

Cool- I have  a 52” 1886 Columbia Expert.  Trying to hunt a badge for the newly acquired shaft drive.


----------



## John (May 13, 2019)

1939 Atlantic City lucky number 9


----------



## ccmerz (May 13, 2019)

View attachment 997584


----------



## ccmerz (May 13, 2019)

View attachment 997584


----------



## ccmerz (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Scout Evans (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Mike Franco (May 14, 2019)

These just in


----------



## Carson greaser (May 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Here are a few from California.View attachment 587255
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carson greaser (May 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Here are a few from California.View attachment 587255
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carson greaser (May 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Here are a few from California.View attachment 587255
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beverly Hills for sale ?3107496734


----------



## blincoe (May 15, 2019)

i bought it @Carson greaser


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2019)

Just got this one


----------



## Beads (May 20, 2019)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 20, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> And a few from out of State.View attachment 587256
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep that 39 Tacoma plate needs to come home ..


----------



## Brutuskend (May 23, 2019)

princeton said:


> I've got a few....hard to get a clear shot in my garage ......always looking for plates , especially  NJ. ......View attachment 202789View attachment 202790View attachment 202791
> 
> View attachment 202789
> 
> ...



what's with the Bicycle asbestos?


----------



## Brutuskend (May 23, 2019)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Heres one I think is a bicycle license.  Awfully small for a car, but maybe a bicycle or motorcycle or something completely different.  Slot seems like it would take a leather mounting strap.
> View attachment 245572
> 
> View attachment 245572



There is a town in Oregon named Monmouth. Wonder if it's a Oregon plate?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 24, 2019)

I picked it up within 50 miles of Monmouth, Illinois but it could have traveled further.


----------



## SB Deluxe (May 24, 2019)




----------



## SB Deluxe (May 26, 2019)

Repainted but should clean up with a little work. Pretty lucky to have 2 from our hometown.


----------



## SB Deluxe (Jun 2, 2019)

Finally found a Safety Star sized for a bicycle plate. Looked good today at the Pomona swap meet.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 26, 2020)

These are all great...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 26, 2020)

SB Deluxe said:


> Repainted but should clean up with a little work. Pretty lucky to have 2 from our hometown.
> 
> View attachment 1004496





SB Deluxe said:


> Repainted but should clean up with a little work. Pretty lucky to have 2 from our hometown.
> 
> View attachment 1004496



Nice plate. I'm a 1960 too. Very nice plate and good year too. Razin.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2020)

Always looking to buy TOC bicycle path license tags...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2020)

May 1915
“‘Red Line’ messenger service…. Location: Sacramento, California.”

















						The early teen bicycle messengers, 1908-1917 - Rare Historical Photos
					

In 1908, the National Child Labor Committee hired Lewis Hine, a New York sociologist and photographer, to document the exploitative working conditions of child laborers in dozens of occupations.




					rarehistoricalphotos.com


----------



## Awhipple (May 26, 2020)

I got these two from my brother.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 26, 2020)

Here is my current collection. I sure would love to find those last 4 Denver (DBT) tags - ‘24, ‘26, ‘27, and ‘28.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1201382
> 
> Here is my current collection. I sure would love to find those last 4 Denver (DBT) tags - ‘24, ‘26, ‘27, and ‘28.



What is the dog head and DBT, top left?


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 27, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What is the dog head and DBT, top left?


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2020)

Got a shoe box full I have to go thru someday but these are some on top I'm not sure of some cities abbreviations, was hoping for Santa Barbara or San Bernardino, Santa ana, Orange co., Ontario Ca. & Medford Ore. ?, but I know there alot of duplicate cities in other states. anyone know for sure?. Would like to find ( don't know if the made it ) 39 Ashland Oregon because thats where I found my 41 Hawthorne AA. Anybody have any info on these?


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2020)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 28, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1202275



Cool plate! Would love to see the rest of the bike. Thanks Hammerhead. Razin. P.S. nice skull too!


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Cool plate! Would love to see the rest of the bike. Thanks Hammerhead. Razin. P.S. nice skull too!



Just check "what did you ride today"


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I’m currently looking for a 1938/39 Atlanta bicycle license.
> So, keep your eyes peeled.




Berry Cohen Special.
Atlanta, Georgia. 1938






Done!


----------



## bikeyard (May 31, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1202275



Never seen Canterbury and I’ve had quite a few NH plates


----------



## bikeyard (May 31, 2020)

NH plates including a couple non metal war era


----------



## butnut (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## srfndoc (Oct 31, 2020)

My 38 OCBL and 44 WWII fiber plate:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 31, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I picked it up within 50 miles of Monmouth, Illinois but it could have traveled further.



That's a really cool tag. Is that made of brass? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 31, 2020)

Side paths are not all my own.
Only a few.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2020)

Fabulous!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 31, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's a really cool tag. Is that made of brass? Thanks. Razin.



Yes, it's brass. Seems too small for a n automobile and the strap mount makes makes me think bicycle or motorcycle but I haven't seen any others like it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 1, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Yes, it's brass. Seems too small for a n automobile and the strap mount makes makes me think bicycle or motorcycle but I haven't seen any others like it.



Yes. I was thinking the same thing. Kind of looks like an over sized Dog license. Really nice piece. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 1, 2020)

It's a mystery.  If I ever have some free time I need to check out the local papers and historical society tio see what it really is.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 5, 2020)

Lost this one a couple years ago, wish it would turn up




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 6, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> Lost this one a couple years ago, wish it would turn upView attachment 1296926
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Man, that's a really COOL badge. Sure hope it shows up soon. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 9, 2020)

Recent acquisitions


----------



## philber (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello

Anybody have an idea of a possible date range for this license?  I'm not finding much online for Grosse Pointe, so asking for help from those with more knowledge of licenses in general - what kind of date would you say this is from?  Thanks!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 8, 2021)

This was on a '70 Suburban I bought at the Flea Market. The 1 and only bike plate I have...


----------



## Mike Franco (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## BRad90 (Oct 1, 2021)

Just a few plates I have acquired. Always looking for more. Brandyn.


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 1, 2021)

The Ca. collection...over 200 plates and 145 different cities.....please PM with any Ca. plates for sale, always looking for different cites that we do not have and variations of current plates that are already in the collection. Thank you!


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 8, 2021)

Can anyone identify where this plate is from?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 8, 2021)

My guess would be Calgary, Alberta Canada.


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 8, 2021)

BRad90 said:


> Can anyone identify where this plate is from?View attachment 1492224



Columbus Georgia?


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 8, 2021)

Answer has been solved. This plate is from Coalinga, CA. Will be in my possession Sunday.


----------



## doccaligrns (Oct 9, 2021)

I can never find my hometown so I figured the next best place, NOLA


----------



## doccaligrns (Oct 9, 2021)

BRad90 said:


> Answer has been solved. This plate is from Coalinga, CA. Will be in my possession Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 1492518



That has to be rare since colinga is tiny and in the middle of nowhere


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 9, 2021)

doccaligrns said:


> That has to be rare since colinga is tiny and in the middle of nowhere



Only town people have informed me would work since the bike does have a sticker from 1974 from California from another town, but hard to read it in images. Will get the whole information maybe tomorrow when I bring it home.


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2021)

Yakima WA on my '35 Colson.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Oct 9, 2021)

Richmond California. Must be a rare one.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 9, 2021)

1935..


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 9, 2021)

Here are a couple of Richmond....


----------



## BRad90 (Feb 28, 2022)

I have to give a big thanks to @Balloontyre for this stunning tag. Glad to have had a chance to purchase it from him.


----------

